# William McBride's Symphony Number One's Third Movement.



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.classicalconnect.com/music/5430

Glad to be sharing this one!


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, the last movement is here now.

http://www.classicalconnect.com/music/5438

It is done on computer software.

I am happy to be sharing my Symphony with you.


----------

